# JavaDB(Derby) als ODBC-Datenquelle eintragen



## al3x (22. Jun 2009)

Hi,

ich benutze standardmäßig Eclipse und dort ist es kein Problem JavaDB(Derby) einzubinden(über den Klassenpfad) nun soll ich in der Schule aber zeigen, wie man JavaDB(Derby) in den Java-Editor einbindet.
Das geht aber nur, wenn die Derby-Datenbank in (XP) als ODBC-Datenquelle registriert ist.
Wie aber mache ich das, denn bei "Hinzufügen" stehen nur Access/SQL Server/.. Treiber zur Verfügung wie bekomm ich da ne Derby-Datenbank rein?

Vielen Dank im voraus 

Gruß Alex


----------



## HoaX (22. Jun 2009)

Wieso ODBC? Verwendest du den ODBC-Treiber?

Im Prinzip musst du nur das Jar in den Classpath mit aufnehmen und schon kannst du den JDBC-Treiber über Class.forName laden und mittels URI jdbc:derby:file:meineDB darauf zugreifen.


----------



## al3x (23. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

du redest von Eclipse?  Da geht das habe ich auch schon erfolgreich gemacht im Java-Editor ist das jedoch nicht möglich außer mir zeigt jemand wie ich die jar in den Classpath mit aufnehme^^  aber ich könnte mal versuchen das ganze mit einem import-Befehl zu integrieren, ... grad so eingefallen hehe.

Gruß Alex


----------



## maki (23. Jun 2009)

FAQ - Java-Editor

Punkt 11


----------



## al3x (23. Jun 2009)

Vielen Dank funktioniert perfekt

Gruß Alex


----------

